# whats wrong? not hungry?



## Zeus Cannon (May 14, 2014)

Zeus always pounds out his food 1 1/2 cups 3 times a day blue buffalo freedom large breed puppy. he Usually is super excited when its time to eat well this morning he was not interested in it. He did eat some but not how he usually gobbles it down he was hesitant when i gave his release cue so that he could eat and just kind nibbled at it and looked more like he kind of forced himself to eat a little bit. Looking back at me and not just head in the bowl like usual. Just not him. He ate about half a cup maby from it. any ideas?


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

How old is he? My 8 week old doesn't finish her food she just looks at it. Uninterested. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zeus Cannon (May 14, 2014)

hes 5 months old


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Stressful. Could be a phase he's going through. Or just being picky. Is the food old? At the end of the bag?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zeus Cannon (May 14, 2014)

mydogs said:


> Stressful. Could be a phase he's going through. Or just being picky. Is the food old? At the end of the bag?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


the food isnt old but it is at the end of the bag so hopefully that has to do with it but he also had diarrhea just a couple hours after breakfast. hes had lunch i gave only 1 cup he finished it but took him 30 minutes or so. just last night he was like he always is and eats it all in 30 seconds so its out of no where. hes never picky the diarrhea has me a little more concerned now as well..


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

I wonder if he's just not feeling well. See if he eats in morning. If not buy a fresh bag. I get nervous with food. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Could be the food, lots of issues posted about Blue Buffalo lately or maybe a "bug" going around, just had one run through our house, last one of our four dogs is still on the mend from it. When in doubt, check with your vet.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Sometimes for whatever reason they don't want to eat dry kibble. Lola did the same thing this morning, wouldn't eat her dry food, I noticed she went outside and ate grass then had a lovely vomit. 

Zeus may just be feeling sick and therefore not want to eat, make sure he has access to grass or the outside so that he can vomit if he needs to.

I only every find Harry and Lola do this with their dry food in the morning, they get only raw in the evenings and have never left the raw - only the dry.

Also, something else to consider is that the food bowl has been properly rinsed so that there is no dish washing detergent residue.


----------



## Zeus Cannon (May 14, 2014)

i went out and got him a new bag of food took him out for some exercise just fed him dinner and he ate the usual amount still took him a bit longer but he finished it. i can tell hes not feeling 100% today. since he is eating ill give him the weekend to see if he improves and if not monday ill take him to the vet thanks everyone any more advice is still welcome.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

He could be teething and his gums hurt. At 5 months, that's right around that age when his adult teeth are coming in.


----------



## Zeus Cannon (May 14, 2014)

Lucy Dog said:


> He could be teething and his gums hurt. At 5 months, that's right around that age when his adult teeth are coming in.


he is teething but has been for the past month hes almost done actually. i think its something else because the diarrhea is new just today. this dog is usually food crazy would eat the whole bag if i let him. and today when i took him out he wasn't as hyper as usual he was still active and wanted to play but not to the same extent.


----------



## Zeus Cannon (May 14, 2014)

Harry and Lola said:


> Sometimes for whatever reason they don't want to eat dry kibble. Lola did the same thing this morning, wouldn't eat her dry food, I noticed she went outside and ate grass then had a lovely vomit.
> 
> Zeus may just be feeling sick and therefore not want to eat, make sure he has access to grass or the outside so that he can vomit if he needs to.
> 
> ...


now im very worried its 3 in the morning zeus got up and vomited his whole meal or even more. Definitely not feeling well. of course now its the weekend and no vets will be open. What should i do?? i need some serious help now i would rather not rush him into the emergency vet and pay huge bills if i didn't have to but if its the only choice then of course i will. should i not feed him tomorrow or just see how he is in the morning?? i dont know what to do :help:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I responded to your other post but will here again. when my dogs are off their food like this, vomiting, something isn't 'right'.

While it may be 'nothing', it could also be 'something', like an obstruction. My advice, find a vet or go to the ER, better safe than sorry.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Bring him E vet


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

She inhales her dinner last night. This morning just stares at it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

How is he doing?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zeus Cannon (May 14, 2014)

mydogs said:


> How is he doing?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


went to vet he has giardia. he isnt eating at all going to go buy some chicken and rice.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Glad they found it. It's hard to detect. They tested my pup other day and negative but I'm bringing another sample Monday. Atleast u know. What meds is he on? And how many days?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zeus Cannon (May 14, 2014)

mydogs said:


> Glad they found it. It's hard to detect. They tested my pup other day and negative but I'm bringing another sample Monday. Atleast u know. What meds is he on? And how many days?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


hes on metrondazole 2 times a day for a week and then bringing in another stool sample. 
only thing is he isnt eating his food at all not even a nible im boiling some chicken right now and going to try and give him some with rice he has no appetite though i told the vet they said try to feed him and call if he dosent eat but they close at 12 today and arnt open till monday the chicken wont be done by then


----------



## Zeus Cannon (May 14, 2014)

good news he ate his chicken and rice =)


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Oh good he ate. I'm on same meds even though they didn't find Giardia. 2 times a day as well. My breeder said to give her panacur for 3 days as well. She inhaled dinner last night. Breakfast nothing just stares at it, lunch 1/2 cup. I don't get it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zeus Cannon (May 14, 2014)

mydogs said:


> Oh good he ate. I'm on same meds even though they didn't find Giardia. 2 times a day as well. My breeder said to give her panacur for 3 days as well. She inhaled dinner last night. Breakfast nothing just stares at it, lunch 1/2 cup. I don't get it
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


how much does she eat at dinner, try to get her to do a little exercise before you feed her in the morning and only offer half cup and see if she eats any


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

She ate 3/4 cup for dinner with a tiny bit Greek yogurt mixed in and I just gave her 1/2 cup snack. She ate all of it. So she's eaten 2 cups today total. She plays in morning with my other dogs so she gets her exercise In. 

She's full of energy so I think i will do 1/2 cup 4 times a day. Will try 3feedings again tomm. If she doesn't finish will start that routine Monday. How is Zeus feeling??
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

Don't panic. Giardia sucks for human or dog. My pup came with it. I have had it (unrelated). Get on the med. Allow him to choose to eat or skip it. Giardia life cycle is really strange. You get diarrhea after you eat (eat and dump). Soon it is a lot of diarrhea not just after meals. It also bloats you as your stomach fills with this bug and you feel bloated and uncomfortable. The more you eat, the more it feeds and they reproduce. It's really miserable. Lay low on the exercise and on the feeding. Just offer and don't sweat it. Also, Flagyl (the medicine) is not that pleasant and you feel bad on it. Don't panic and follow through with treatment religiously. Also, be careful to wash your own hands, not let the pup lick your face, etc. Humans get giardia. Use a light bleach/water solution in a hose sprayer and spray down the dog toilet area. Also make sure the dog feces does not contaminate a home pond or swimming pool, another pet's area, a stream or woods, etc. Make sure if you go for a walk if there is defecation it is both picked up and you pour a little bleach water on that area (try to avoid people's lawns!). Giardia is HIGHLY contagious across species and dwelling in waterways where it is then drank by other dogs, people, horses, etc. Read up on giardia. There is a bit of social responsibility when you or your pets have it not to spread it. Be sure if you or the family members start with diarrhea you explain to your doctor that giardia was present in the house.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Her stool was perfect yest now this morning mush. Could be from panacur I'm thinking


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Cara Fusinato said:


> Don't panic. Giardia sucks for human or dog. My pup came with it. I have had it (unrelated). Get on the med. Allow him to choose to eat or skip it. Giardia life cycle is really strange. You get diarrhea after you eat (eat and dump). Soon it is a lot of diarrhea not just after meals. It also bloats you as your stomach fills with this bug and you feel bloated and uncomfortable. The more you eat, the more it feeds and they reproduce. It's really miserable. Lay low on the exercise and on the feeding. Just offer and don't sweat it. Also, Flagyl (the medicine) is not that pleasant and you feel bad on it. Don't panic and follow through with treatment religiously. Also, be careful to wash your own hands, not let the pup lick your face, etc. Humans get giardia. Use a light bleach/water solution in a hose sprayer and spray down the dog toilet area. Also make sure the dog feces does not contaminate a home pond or swimming pool, another pet's area, a stream or woods, etc. Make sure if you go for a walk if there is defecation it is both picked up and you pour a little bleach water on that area (try to avoid people's lawns!). Giardia is HIGHLY contagious across species and dwelling in waterways where it is then drank by other dogs, people, horses, etc. Read up on giardia. There is a bit of social responsibility when you or your pets have it not to spread it. Be sure if you or the family members start with diarrhea you explain to your doctor that giardia was present in the house.



Thank you!! Today is last dose of panacur and flagyl. Stool didn't show Giardia but my breeder said give her panacur 3 days. She's acting fine eating a bit better. Will check stool again 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

